# Delivery to High Rise condo question



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

When u deliver to the door at a high rise condo in Vegas, or any large city, do you get tipped usually or is it better to leave it at the front desk for them and text them your intentions. you are wasting alot of time taking it to their room if u get stiffed. 
OR do u play the percentages and go up the elevator everytime assuming a certain percentage will tip large to make up for the rich stiffs.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

People usually stiff you, i always leave it at the easiest dropoff location. If you depend on the generosity of high maintenance strangers you will be dissappointed. Delivery to hotel rooms is about 50% tip. Which is surprisingly low.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

If u never take it to the room, then they always stiff im assuming, since they have to come down to the lobby.
Also, if a guy texts you and says he will tip good if u take it up to his room instead of lobby, what percentage lie and stiff u.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

1776abe said:


> If u never take it to the room, then they always stiff im assuming, since they have to come down to the lobby.
> Also, if a guy texts you and says he will tip good if u take it up to his room instead of lobby, what percentage lie and stiff u.


Depends on the app 90% of tips are decided before the delivery. About 50% of the people who say they tip cash or will tip in the app do not. Dont go above and beyond for anyone.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm doing Postmates so I don't know the tip beforehand


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

"I'll tip you in the app."

Means 90% + of the time you won't see it.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Why does a guy that lives in a 700 k condo with 1k association dues per month completely stiff u after you go up there. Not even a buck. Makes no sense.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Rich don't get to be rich by giving money away.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1776abe said:


> When u deliver to the door at a high rise condo in Vegas, or any large city, do you get tipped usually or is it better to leave it at the front desk for them and text them your intentions. you are wasting alot of time taking it to their room if u get stiffed.
> OR do u play the percentages and go up the elevator everytime assuming a certain percentage will tip large to make up for the rich stiffs.


Just give it to the 1st person to walk through the lobby and tell THEM where to bring it. Tell them to be a good neighbor!


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

1776abe said:


> Why does a guy that lives in a 700 k condo with 1k association dues per month completely stiff u after you go up there. Not even a buck. Makes no sense.


The answer is in your ?. he has a 1k HOA and + if he doesnt own the 700k property and making payments he doesnt have enough for a tip :roflmao:



1776abe said:


> When u deliver to the door at a high rise condo in Vegas, or any large city, do you get tipped usually or is it better to leave it at the front desk for them and text them your intentions. you are wasting alot of time taking it to their room if u get stiffed.
> OR do u play the percentages and go up the elevator everytime assuming a certain percentage will tip large to make up for the rich stiffs.


i never ever with a delivery app go to a door Far away. High rise, apt in the middle of the location. i always say ill meet you at lobby. its just not worth the risk for all that effort. if they dont come then i leave. Your call


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

When u say risk are u talking safety or no tip. Nice high rise condos not housing projects in Chicago


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Rich don't get to be rich by giving money away.


Yeah. That single dollar would greatly diminish their liquidity. ?


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

I had this happen in downtown denver at a law firm no parking 8th floor no tip. Easily 5k a month rent for that place, i no longer work downtown. Then just today got a wendys delivery to a ghetto apt building got locked outside called the guy he came down to the lobby tipped in the app at least $5, and tipped $7 cash. Mexican guy so.... honestly if you want better tips deliver faster, be impressively fast although you dont havd full control over that.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

they have concierges to do that. drop it off. honestly, they dont want grungy ubereats dudes wandering the halls anyway.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Rich don't get to be rich by giving money away.


Bill Gates & Warren Buffett are two exceptions. Both are still filthy rich.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Demand real wages and then you don't need to lose so much sleep over $1 tips. Geez. You guys agree to this nonsense and you sit and ***** about not getting tipped a buck. Get a real job that pays real wages and offers some benefits. Why you fools settle for this nonsense is beyond me. Go learn a skill and quit selling yourselves short.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UbeRoBo said:


> Demand real wages and then you don't need to lose so much sleep over $1 tips. Geez. You guys agree to this nonsense and you sit and @@@@@ about not getting tipped a buck. Get a real job that pays real wages and offers some benefits. Why you fools settle for this nonsense is beyond me. Go learn a skill and quit selling yourselves short.


"_Hold your head high next time you stiff a hard working service industry person_*"*

That was you're quote on a different thread when you were claiming that drivers should be tipping the restaurant people that were getting their food for them. Your posts are all in conflict with themselves which mean you just enjoy breaking balls. You displays nothing but hostility toward drivers in your posts....Pathetic!

Put on the "ignore" list.


----------



## WWspeed (May 1, 2019)

Seamus said:


> "_Hold your head high next time you stiff a hard working service industry person_*"*
> 
> That was you're quote on a different thread when you were claiming that drivers should be tipping the restaurant people that were getting their food for them. Your posts are all in conflict with themselves which mean you just enjoy breaking balls. You displays nothing but hostility toward drivers in your posts....Pathetic!
> 
> Put on the "ignore" list.


Yep, he/ she sure did.


----------



## BeezleGrub (Jun 26, 2019)

What about not-so-high-rise? I've climbed up many stairs to get to the third floor. Y'all saying I should text the diner and request they meet me halfway, after I've already wasted enough time trying to get the gate code?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

UbeRoBo said:


> Demand real wages and then you don't need to lose so much sleep over $1 tips. Geez. You guys agree to this nonsense and you sit and @@@@@ about not getting tipped a buck. Get a real job that pays real wages and offers some benefits. Why you fools settle for this nonsense is beyond me. Go learn a skill and quit selling yourselves short.


_I can't believe the word b-i-t-c-h is censored in these forums. _


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Facebook banned honky. We r a wussy country now.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

1776abe said:


> We r a wussy country now.


I am offended by this comment. I think you should rescind it and issue a formal apology.......or get an advanced degree in apiology. I don't really care which.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Find a person in the lobby, heading for the elevator. Tell em' that this needs to get to unit # ____ and the guy there said that he was going to give a cash tip upon delivery.

*"If you deliver this to them, you can keep the tip!" *



Launchpad McQuack said:


> I think you should rescind it and issue a formal apology.......or get an advanced degree in apiology.


Apiology?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Apiology?


There is only one letter difference between apology and apiology. It was my way of trying to make clear that what I was saying was sarcasm, but I guess I failed.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I am offended by this comment. I think you should rescind it and issue a formal apology.......or get an advanced degree in apiology. I don't really care which.


sarcasm okay. but it sure doesn't sound like it. I like to do this when I am being sarcastic.----------> <sarcasm>


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

Hotel delivery? I send the customer a text telling him/her that for my own safety I will be leaving the order at the front desk. Since most hotel guests don't tip, I'm not going to traipse around looking for the room. Surprisingly, most of the hotel staff are happy to help. They don't want me wandering the halls either. Works for me!


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

There is this gated complex where I live and I hate getting orders for this complex. You need a security code to enter the complex and another code to get into the building to access the elevator. Most customers provide the codes to get through the gate and the door by the elevator, but it's a pain and takes to much time. Just not worth it. I even have delivered right to the apartment and very little tip.

Last week I had a delivery and this women gave me the wrong code at the gate so I held up the cars behind me. Once I got through she had no clue of the building number she lived in. All she tells me is the building to the right and there are six of them.I simply put the bag of food in front of building 1000 sent her a text to come get her food and swiped delivered.

I was surprised she did not knock my rating


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I base it on convenience. If they include a gate/elevator code and it’s easy parking, I do it. No code, meet me at the door. Concierge that gives me grief? “Here, you deliver it.” Text customer concierge has your food. 

Done.


----------

